# Dedicated Mythfrontend system lost sound, remote

## depontius

I have a dedicated system to run mythfrontend, and it's been putting along happily enough for any number of years.  Recently it appears to have lost both sound and remote control.  I wasn't paying attention to exactly when this happened, it was around the holidays when we've spent less time in front of screens and more time in the real world with friends and family.  So I can't time-slide it to any particular update, since I can't tell exactly when it was last running correctly.  Obviously it's HDMI on a video card, but I got that running shortly after installing the card.

Sound first, here's the first piece of the puzzle.  Obviously it's HDMI on a video card, but I got that running shortly after installing the card:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1)

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

# lspci -s 02:00.1 -vv

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. GF119 HDMI Audio Controller

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at def7c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [78] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset- SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <1us, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

                DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

                LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

                         EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

Note that there is no "Kernel driver in use:" line - because there isn't any kernel driver in use, currently:

```
# lsmod | grep snd

# aplay -l

aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
```

Nothing suspicious in dmesg, either:

```
# dmesg

[    0.212592] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.212994] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.213386] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

[    0.213721] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB11] enabled at IRQ 21

[    0.214053] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB12] enabled at IRQ 20

[    0.214250] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.214379] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.214516] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.214650] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.214787] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.214927] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.215069] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.215214] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.215361] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.215510] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.215609] pci 0000:02:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.215615] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.215705] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.494602] Freeing initrd memory: 2292K (ffff880037db3000 - ffff880037ff0000)

[    0.494776] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x257b6f23ae4, max_idle_ns: 440795283730 ns

[    0.495566] futex hash table entries: 512 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.495685] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.495799] audit: type=2000 audit(1484004106.493:1): initialized

[    0.496187] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.496521] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.496620] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.497455] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.497551] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.497631] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.497720] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.521372] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.541978] 00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.542830] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.543042] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    0.547627] brd: module loaded

[    0.549936] loop: module loaded

[    0.550151] ahci 0000:00:09.0: version 3.0

[    0.550428] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.550556] ahci 0000:00:09.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

[    0.550716] ahci 0000:00:09.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

[    0.550814] ahci 0000:00:09.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led clo pio 

[    0.552065] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.552389] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.552655] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.552917] scsi host3: ahci

[    0.553089] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdeef6000 port 0xdeef6100 irq 23

[    0.553183] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdeef6000 port 0xdeef6180 irq 23

[    0.553277] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdeef6000 port 0xdeef6200 irq 23

[    0.553390] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdeef6000 port 0xdeef6280 irq 23

[    0.553674] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: version 0.4.1

[    0.554746] scsi host4: pata_amd

[    0.554988] scsi host5: pata_amd

[    0.555146] ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    0.555238] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    0.555568] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.556126] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.556213] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.556514] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.556768] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.557069] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.557196] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.557395] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.34.0-ioctl (2015-10-28) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.557762] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.561419] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    0.561512] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.562066] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.562613] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2017-01-09 23:21:47 UTC (1484004107)

[    0.562712] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

[    0.873551] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.873648] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.873748] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.873842] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.874437] ata3.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q, SB03, max UDMA/100

[    0.874540] ata1.00: LPM support broken, forcing max_power

[    0.874886] ata1.00: ATA-6: WDC WD800JD-75HKA1, 14.03G14, max UDMA/133

[    0.874975] ata1.00: 156250000 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    0.875571] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.876151] ata1.00: LPM support broken, forcing max_power

[    0.876487] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.876765] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JD-75HK 3G14 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.877157] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156250000 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

[    0.877203] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.877447] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.877531] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.877572] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.877964] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q  SB03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.900212] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.900343] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.900621] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.900710] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.900916] ata6: port disabled--ignoring

[    0.950931]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

[    0.951776] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.952843] Freeing unused kernel memory: 832K (ffffffff81651000 - ffffffff81721000)

[    1.569080] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.569262] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.569446] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.569555] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.569565] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[    1.569590] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.569618] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xdeefec00

[    1.576824] ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.577162] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.577171] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.577543] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.577629] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.577640] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

[    1.577671] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.577699] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: irq 20, io mem 0xdeefe800

[    1.586739] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.587049] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.587061] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.604353] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.607760] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.611443] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.626143] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.626152] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.756661] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    1.760079] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    1.820021] raid6: sse2x1   gen()  3589 MB/s

[    1.876686] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  2948 MB/s

[    1.933361] raid6: sse2x2   gen()  4679 MB/s

[    1.990018] raid6: sse2x2   xor()  3281 MB/s

[    2.046690] raid6: sse2x4   gen()  4830 MB/s

[    2.103360] raid6: sse2x4   xor()  2236 MB/s

[    2.103361] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 gen() 4830 MB/s

[    2.103362] raid6: .... xor() 2236 MB/s, rmw enabled

[    2.103363] raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

[    2.103574] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    2.136680]    prefetch64-sse:  6520.800 MB/sec

[    2.170013]    generic_sse:  6516.000 MB/sec

[    2.170014] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (6520.800 MB/sec)

[    2.171975] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    2.171979] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    2.171980] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    2.184505] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    2.187885] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    2.191216] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    2.213405] Btrfs loaded

[    2.225232] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    2.228359] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    2.228362] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    2.228363] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    2.228364] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    2.231777] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[    2.244071] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    2.273152] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    2.471348] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[    2.491406] EXT4-fs (sda6): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    2.491407] EXT4-fs (sda6): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    3.336842] EXT4-fs (sda6): recovery complete

[    3.348523] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.533445] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    7.532885] powernow_k8: fid 0x12 (2600 MHz), vid 0xa

[    7.532888] powernow_k8: fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xc

[    7.532889] powernow_k8: fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe

[    7.532890] powernow_k8: fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10

[    7.532891] powernow_k8: fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

[    7.532892] powernow_k8: fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

[    7.533174] powernow_k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    7.593993] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

[    8.274674] udevd[2113]: starting version 3.1.5

[    8.887045] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    8.887195] ohci-pci 0000:00:02.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    8.887643] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

[    8.887648] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    8.887759] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[    8.887761] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    8.888244] ohci-pci 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    8.888276] ohci-pci 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdeeff000

[    8.913583] asus_atk0110: Resources not safely usable due to acpi_enforce_resources kernel parameter

[    8.919495] nvidia_drm: module license 'MIT' taints kernel.

[    8.919497] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    8.942330] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.942343] hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    8.942656] i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

[    8.942695] i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700

[    8.942982] ohci-pci 0000:00:04.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    8.943067] ohci-pci 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    8.943108] ohci-pci 0000:00:04.0: irq 21, io mem 0xdeefd000

[    8.995666] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.995679] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    9.036346] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    9.111806] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[    9.124672] k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

[    9.248102] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    9.248429] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 22

[    9.300110] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    9.307973] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 3, addr 00:23:54:f2:0f:9d

[    9.307978] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

[    9.493392] usb 3-1: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 endpoint 0x1 has an invalid bInterval 0, changing to 10

[    9.493403] usb 3-1: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 endpoint 0x82 has an invalid bInterval 0, changing to 10

[   11.934894] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] enabled at IRQ 19

[   11.934936] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:02:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   11.935284] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

[   11.935327] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:36:43 PST 2016 (using threaded interrupts)
```

(I know, I've built a bunch of stuff I don't need.  Maybe one of these days I'll strip it down better, the config started from a different machine.)

This isn't a new kernel, using grep against modules.dep shows plenty of snd_ stuff, and this kernel has done everything correctly before.  I also tried the previous kernel, and it lacked sound, too.

Same kind of story for the remote:

```
# lsusb -s 003:002 -vv

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1784:0008 TopSeed Technology Corp. eHome Infrared Transceiver

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1784 TopSeed Technology Corp.

  idProduct          0x0008 eHome Infrared Transceiver

  bcdDevice            1.01

  iManufacturer           1 Topseed Technology Corp.

  iProduct                2 eHome Infrared Transceiver

  iSerial                 3 TS0007Fj

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

In /var/log/messages I see:

```
Jan  9 18:22:49 xxxxxxx lircd-0.9.0[3666]: initializing '/dev/input/by-id/usb-Topseed_Technology_Corp._eHome_Infrared_Transceiver_TS0007Fj-event-if00'

Jan  9 18:22:49 xxxxxxx lircd-0.9.0[3666]: unable to open '/dev/input/by-id/usb-Topseed_Technology_Corp._eHome_Infrared_Transceiver_TS0007Fj-event-if00'

Jan  9 18:22:49 xxxxxxx lircd-0.9.0[3666]: Failed to initialize hardware
```

In the case of the remote control, it appears that the drivers have loaded, but the device doesn't appear in /sys/devices - in fact /sys/devices/by-id doesn't even appear.

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Etal

Are you sure all the modules loaded?

I had a similar issue a few weeks ago - I update/reboot my mythtv machine very infrequently. So when I did reboot last time, I found that the PVR worked, but I couldn't use it to control the cable box through IR.

After a lot of head-scratching, I noticed that a module that was supposed to be loaded wasn't, and realized that the config in /etc/modprobe.d is no longer used.

----------

## depontius

How do you load if not modprobe.d?

Last week I was working on a kernel, and noticed that the hd_audio section menu was missing.  Usually when configuring a new kernel I grab the last config and start from there.  Every now and then there are changes between kernel levels where that just doesn't work.  Apparently 4.8->4.9 is one of those times.  I haven't had much time, but I've started working through a new config, using tkdiff to show my how to change it into my regular config.  That way I can avoid whatever poison borked hd_audio.  With a little luck, the mce_usb problem is similar, and this process will clear that up as well.

Right now we're getting some work done on the house, and everything is disrupted.  Maybe in a few weeks I can get back to it.

----------

## Etal

 *depontius wrote:*   

> How do you load if not modprobe.d?

 

In my case, "modprobe lirc_zilog" for now, should be fine for me for the next few months  :Smile: 

My other machines have monolithic kernels, so the proper method flew by my radar.

Looking at the init scripts, I see there's one called "modules" which reads from /etc/conf.d/modules, and a systemd-compatible "modules-load" which looks in /etc/modules-load.d

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Last week I was working on a kernel, and noticed that the hd_audio section menu was missing.  Usually when configuring a new kernel I grab the last config and start from there.  Every now and then there are changes between kernel levels where that just doesn't work.  Apparently 4.8->4.9 is one of those times.  I haven't had much time, but I've started working through a new config, using tkdiff to show my how to change it into my regular config.  That way I can avoid whatever poison borked hd_audio.  With a little luck, the mce_usb problem is similar, and this process will clear that up as well.
> 
> Right now we're getting some work done on the house, and everything is disrupted.  Maybe in a few weeks I can get back to it.

 

When copying .config to the new kernel version, you should run "make oldconfig" - it will ask you about all the new config options added in the new kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## Etal

 *Etal wrote:*   

>  *depontius wrote:*   How do you load if not modprobe.d? 

 

I ended up using /etc/conf.d/modules. So:

```
options lirc_zilog      tx_only=1
```

became:

```
modules="lirc_zilog"

module_lirc_zilog_args="tx_only=1"
```

----------

## depontius

This hasn't gone away - I've just been mostly too busy with real life to work on it.  In the past few weeks I've finally managed to get back to it, and have made substantial progress.  However it's still not working.  I believe I've identified two issues.

First issue is module loading.  As others in this thread have suggested, at least part of my problem was that my modules weren't getting loaded correctly.  In all of my various thrashing about, I moved to a new kernel, and after explicitly loading a few necessary modules I believe I have both sound and lirc correctly set up.  However that doesn't happen automatically, and it used to.

From other things I've seen about in various thread, it appears that what broke me were changes to openrc to make it more systemd-compatible.  Had there been some sort of notice or news item, this might have been easier to catch.  Perhaps the best clue, other than seeing WilliamH diatribes in various places, was the message in lm_sensors update, which I still haven't properly handled.

So I believe the problem is that once upon a time, /etc/init.d/modules was run automagically, and now it isn't.  Instead /etc/init.d/modules-load - the systemd-compatible thingy - is run automagically.  That may have been sufficient to break my setup.  It appears to me that modules-load and modules can both be used, and the latter may be more flexible in passing parameters to modules.

Now that I look a little harder, on my other systems I have "modules" set to run in "boot".  But when I it shows "Runlevel: Default", "Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged", "Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted", and "Dynamic Runlevel: manual".  Not a peep about "sysinit" or "boot", and not a peep about "modules".  My dedicated mythbacked machine isn't up at the moment, so I can't check it.  Of the machines I can check, only one has real content in /etc/conf.d/modules, and most, but not all of the modules called out appear to be loaded.

Specific question #1 - What the heck is going on with module loading?  How is module loading supposed to be managed, NOW?  Module loading has changed several times in Gentoo, and it appears that it changed AGAIN late last year or early this year, with no real notice of what happened or how to respond.  I've also looked around and find no documentation on the new, improved, cheese-deal way to specify module loading - only old documents which are the way I'm already doing it - and are failing on one system, possibly failing on another in a way I'm not noticing.

Next, even when I manually load the necessary modules, mythfrontend can no longer contact my back-end system.  This is again with no other changes, and mythfrontend on my other non-dedicated systems are all able to contact my backend system with no problems.  The file in /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt looks OK.  The mythfrontend itself has been recently rebuilt and is at the same level as all of the other systems.  I know it can reach that system on my network, because that's where I make my nfs exports, and this machine has mounted /usr/portage and /usr/portage/distfiles successfully.  It just can't contact the mythbackend, but my other machines can.

Specific question #2.  Any suggestions on how to bug this one out?

----------

## Hu

I cannot comment on your module loading problem.

Do you get any interesting output from running both ends with -v all?  If nothing looks obviously wrong to you in that output, you may need to seek help on the MythTV users list.  If you do that, include in your post the contents of those verbose logs.

----------

